
Hawaiian Volcano Observatory: Kīlauea – Current Maps - curtis
https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/multimedia_maps.html
======
eddyg
There's a live video feed from a residence about a half a mile from fissures
20 and 17:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtihmXFWqGo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtihmXFWqGo)

------
24gttghh
Some of my favorite videos from the ongoing eruption, of methane burning out
of the cracks in the roads:

[https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vsc/movies/movie_173961.html](https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vsc/movies/movie_173961.html)

the big flow that recently reached the ocean:

[https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vsc/movies/movie_173953.html](https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vsc/movies/movie_173953.html)

~~~
microtherion
I've been wondering: who owns the new land created by the flow entering the
ocean (minuscule amount though it probably is)?

~~~
jcranmer
Short answer: the state of Hawaii does.

Longer answer: the matter was decided in State by Kobayashi v. Zimring in 1977
(Supreme Court of Hawaii). They found that there was no applicable common law
precedent, since land created by eruptions that impacts private title is
_very_ rare. The only precedent they found in Hawaii dates to 1877 (before
Hawaii was US territory!) and it's not clear how to generalize it (note that
Hawaiian land was the property of the King at the time). The closest thing is
accretion by riverbanks and the like, which everyone in the case agreed wasn't
particularly relevant. The court basically said "we're making completely new
law here, so we can do whatever we want" and chose granting the land to the
public interest as the proper solution.

------
cmpb
Tangent: USGS is an incredible resource for those interested in the
geosciences. Their website has grown a lot in the past few years, before which
it was already replete with tons of great stuff!

Seems like a cool place to work

~~~
codyb
They also have a ton of APIs available [0]. Way more than I figured, I just
assumed because the earthquake monitoring app I check out every now and again
uses USGS data but there’s a lot here! Glad you brought this up or I never
would have searched for it.

[0] - [https://www.usgs.gov/products/data-and-
tools/apis](https://www.usgs.gov/products/data-and-tools/apis)

------
bitL
Do you think Leilani Estates will meet the same fate as Kalapana? Seems like
the fissure 20 became a new volcanic vent in the middle of the settlement.

I wish I could be there right now with a filming permit; last time I was
filming there the flow was underwhelming, ceasing ocean entry and even
Pu`u`o`o's lava lake was not very active.

Does anyone know what is the permit situation regarding drones these days?

------
glitcher
Would love to see a timelapse of those thermal maps! I wonder if there are
enough images of them over time to create a smooth-ish animation?

------
bitL
Another nice video (channel):

[https://vimeo.com/271418485](https://vimeo.com/271418485)

------
sytelus
Are there any good accessible spots to watch lava flow - especially entering
the ocean? Looks like Kona airport is still open!

~~~
jgh
You can probably rent a boat to go see the ocean entry, I think hiking to the
spot is probably not all that safe.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I'd rather watch from the safe distance of YouTube if you're going to walk
there on land or something.

